

Stuff They Don't Want You to Know - Probability - davcj
http://vidinterest.com/video/4872/scientists-at-the-pear-laboratories-noticed-something-odd-du
Scientists at the PEAR laboratories noticed something odd during their work with coincidence: Some humans seemed to influence random numbers with nothing but their thoughts.
======
benologist
Here's some stuff vidinterest don't want you to know too.

[http://i.imgur.com/iVf4EFr.png](http://i.imgur.com/iVf4EFr.png)

